# Klasse in einem anderen Projekt aufrufen



## netrobot (20. Dezember 2005)

In einem Workspace habe ich 2 Projekte eingerichtet, jeweils Projekt1,Projekt2 heissen.
Unter den beiden habe ich noch Package1-1, Package 1-2, Package2-1, Package2-2.
Wenn ich z.B. in Package 1-2 die Klasse von Package1-1 aufrufen will, einfach schreiben:

```
import Package1-1.*;
```
Aber wie rufe ich die Klassen in Package 2-1 auf, die sind nicht in demselben Projekt?


----------



## lernen.2007 (20. Dezember 2005)

du musst erstenmal project dann package importieren


----------



## netrobot (20. Dezember 2005)

das habe ich auch getan, aber der compiler findet package nicht. Frage, kann ich auch bei "import" path angeben?


----------



## MasterHimself (20. Dezember 2005)

Du musst das andere Projekt in deinen Classpath mit einbinden, und dann kannst du genau wie im Projekt auch in dem anderen Projekt importieren.

Greetz Master


----------



## TommyMo (20. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Ich nehme an du verwendest Eclipse. Du bindest dein Projekt, welches im gleichen Workspace liegen muss, einfach mit Project-->Properties-->Java Build Path-->Projects-->Add Project ein.

Hoffe dir hilfts!

Gruß
TOM


----------



## netrobot (20. Dezember 2005)

nein, ich benutze JCreator, und ich weiss schon wie - einfachst alle packages in einem Folder ablegen, nicht verteilt in einzelnen Projektfolder


----------



## MasterHimself (20. Dezember 2005)

Das ist doch aber nicht Ziel des ganzen, da du wenn du das Projekt weiter reichen willst alles in einen Ordner packen musst (eine jar). Nun gibt es aber den Fall das Entwickler sagen das man ihre jars zwar verwenden darf, aber nicht verändern. DerWeg über den Classpath ist wirklich nicht sonderlich kompliziert und wurde hier schon 100x diskutiert...

Greetz Master


----------

